# Rand falling against dollar



## Carolinian (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone been watching the rand lately?  Not that long ago it was ~7 to the dollar.  Today it is 8.26 to the dollar, quite a change and to our benefit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 22, 2011)

I watch the Euro, the Pound, Aussie and Canadian dollars.  The US dollar is really awful in all of those markets.  We are printing money, and that decreases the value of money.  It now costs $1.03 for a Canadian dollar; $1.02 for an Aussie dollar.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 1, 2011)

Rand has been up above 8 off and on.  Up to 8.06 tonight.  Better deal than what I got a while back.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 3, 2011)

8.22 tonight.  Hello?  Anyone out there?   

Too bad I already paid my levies, but hopefully this will help someone.

(Also good news today that I got rid of my Bullfrog DS unit and it has been transferred.  Still own Sudwala, which I really like.)


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info on the rates I will pay my fee asap.


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 6, 2011)

had been watching the rand my self but ran out of time at 7.26 so i had to pull the trigger and deposit.. then it ran up to 8 plus.  

have a DIK and sudwalla my self.. might have to give the DIK back as it getting harder to fund the MF on that one.. stuff is kinda tight money wise and it the most costly timeshare i own at this point.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 6, 2011)

I saw it went up to 8.26 the other night, but down again to 7-something later, so it's hit & miss.

Still, 8.26 is better than I remember for some time.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 21, 2011)

8.16 just a while ago.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 19, 2011)

Up again to 8.22 today--best I've seen for a while.


----------



## EWSteyn (Nov 22, 2011)

GREAT NEWS: R 8.44 for 1 US dollar, best rate in over 24 months for someone with US dollars to pay for levies,etc. priced in South African Rands!!!!


----------

